# purigen question



## AverageWhiteBloke (13 Feb 2013)

Just wondering if there is anywhere in particular to put it in the canister. Probably doesn't matter.


----------



## justin85 (13 Feb 2013)

I would put it in the last stage/last tray of the filter, in a very fine filter net/bag. Seachem sell one for this but it is £10 just for the media bag.


----------



## LancsRick (13 Feb 2013)

Final stage, after any floss you use.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (14 Feb 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. It's already bagged so should be ok, I don't think there is any room after floss stage it has a grill that goes over the top of that so I guess it'll be as far near the end as possible. I have three trays starting from bottom up. Two with ceramic stone type media the a final sponge and floss. Looks like it will have to go in the 2nd ceramic one which has some room.


----------



## LancsRick (14 Feb 2013)

If you put it before the floss then you're going to reduce the effectiveness because it will just get clogged with all the crud that the floss would have picked up - the purigen beads aren't smooth, and letting them clog will cause problems. What filter do you have?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (14 Feb 2013)

I have an aqua one aquis 1250 series 2


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (16 Feb 2013)

Don't know what I was panicking for it went in after the floss in the last container no problem. How does Purigen feel about liquid carbon out of curiosity?


----------



## Ady34 (16 Feb 2013)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Don't know what I was panicking for it went in after the floss in the last container no problem. How does Purigen feel about liquid carbon out of curiosity?


They are best mates....the liquid carbon helps the plants grow, which keeps the water naturally cleaner, which means the purigen can be lazy!  lol.
No issues I've heard of, many use them together.
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (23 Feb 2013)

Have just bought some purigen,on the infomation in the box it says to rinse the product in water before placing in the filter.I suppose they are talking about tap water?I have purchased the small box which contains a small 100ml net portion of the product.Hope someone can clear this up.Cheers mark


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Feb 2013)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> Have just bought some purigen,on the infomation in the box it says to rinse the product in water before placing in the filter.I suppose they are talking about tap water?I have purchased the small box which contains a small 100ml net portion of the product.Hope someone can clear this up.Cheers mark



Hey mark,
If anything, take a small portion of tank water out and rinse in that. I have never rinsed when using mine mate, and all is well.

Cheers,


----------



## Ed Seeley (23 Feb 2013)

Probably best to rinse it in old tank water or RO but tap water will be fine and won't make any difference. I dunk the bag full of New media in the bucket of old water when I'm doing a water change and swirl it around which is quick and simple way to rinse it.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (23 Feb 2013)

Thanks very much Ed i am doing my weekly WC today so will use some tank water or r/o as i have both handy.Cheers mark


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (23 Feb 2013)

Thanks Nath allways get good quick answers from you guys now i can get on with my WC.Cheers mark


----------

